# Any recommendations on broadband providers around London?



## Mustangr (Mar 31, 2011)

I've done a little bit of research on broadband providers in the area but would love to hear feedback from locals and expats alike on what they would recommend. Our most likely usage would be streaming music or movies and videoconferencing with family.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mustangr said:


> I've done a little bit of research on broadband providers in the area but would love to hear feedback from locals and expats alike on what they would recommend. Our most likely usage would be streaming music or movies and videoconferencing with family.


Most cost-effective way is to buy a bundle that includes landline phone, satellite/cable TV and broadband. Sometimes basic BB is free, or only about £10-£15 a month extra. Two main providers are Sky for satellite and Virgin Media for cable. You really have to wait until you get here because local situations will dictate which system, such as your landlord not allowing a dish to be fixed or cable being already installed, or there is no BT line. You can also get a package with Orange that includes mobile phone. If your stay is only going to be temporary or your accommodation is, then the easiest, though not the fastest, is to get a 3G USB stick modem (dongle) on pay-as-you-go, from around £10 a month.
With all bundle deals, there is usually a minimum 12 months contract. Early termination can incur a big fee.
See Broadband package reviews - Computing - Which? Technology, though some details are for subscribers only.
Or Broadband.co.uk Dedicated to finding the best broadband for you
Broadband Deals - Compare Cheap Packages & Offers - Cable & Mobile


----------



## Milaandra (Jul 12, 2011)

I just tried to sign up with Orange for pay-as-you-go mobile, phone and broadband, but was told I have to live in the UK for three years to qualify because of the credit check. Is that just Orange, or is it all providers?? Has anyone managed to get phone and broadband?


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Milaandra said:


> I just tried to sign up with Orange for pay-as-you-go mobile, phone and broadband, but was told I have to live in the UK for three years to qualify because of the credit check. Is that just Orange, or is it all providers?? Has anyone managed to get phone and broadband?


I hope so because we can not be without broadband, my 14 yr old would revolt!


----------



## christopheintheuk (Aug 28, 2011)

I am here for 1 month. I first applied for a 3 mobile and a Sky TV-phone-Broadband bundle 2 weeks after opening a bank account in UK. No problem with Credit history for both.

I am living in an area where 3 mobile coverage sucks (even if their website promised a good coverage) and I changed last week to 02 mobile. Perfect coverage but 300 pounds deposit refundable after 3 months.

I am living in a building with a communal dish for all the flats. Unfortunately it is an old dish and only provide one seed where the Sky recorder would recommend 3 seeds (you can watch 1 channel and record 2 others) so I canceled. The landlord did not accept me to put an additional dish.

I gave up TV (and the 145 pounds annual TV tax) to choose an 02 Phone-Broadband bundle (5 pound discount with 02 mobile subscription). No problem of credit history with 02 Broadband.

3 mobile is not good in my area, but I would still recommend it because it has great deals. About 25~35 pounds/month for a One Plan (thousands minutes for voice and unlimited data). You can use your smartphone as a wifi spot to connect your PC. This was good enough to stream music and Skype (voice only). Did not try Video conference and Youtube is slow. But remember, 3 coverage was just not good in my area.

Another good thing with 3, they are currently trying to make better coverage in my area, so I currently gave up only one of my two mobiles (mine and wife's). They gave me one month subscription while they are doing the works. I just hope they can upgrade their signal. I like using my 3 phone as sat-nav for my car thanks to its unlimited data.


----------

